# New Echo commercial



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new Pedigree commercial with Echo after his adoption? It starts out showing him in a kennel, then shows him at his new home. He 'talks' about being grateful that he was adopted. Very well done, and a nice follow-up to the original. I just saw it on USA Network a few minutes ago.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

We saw it here in Canada...not sure what station. I thought it was very well done, nice to have a follow up. Marketing must be difficult with so many good organizations out there that need help - for people and animals. It will be effective - I hope.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I bet they got such a response from people wanting to adopt him, they felt it would both promote the cause and stop the calls to do a follow up! I'll watch for it. The first one made me cry.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I haven't seen that one yet!!! Yeah!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

okay I cried again!!!!!! Here is the link you you just click on Echo's picture.

http://www.pedigree.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I cried again too 

I loved Echo the moment I saw her/him?


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

I am soooooo happy to hear/see this!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am crying with happiness. That is such a great followup commercial. Have to stop crying now. Nope still crying with happines for Echo. Such a handsome pup.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive seen it isnt it great, what a fantastic commercial for one


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Haven't caught it yet... but I'm thrilled to hear Echo has a new family!! He looks like he would just be the sweetest dog... my heart just broke every time I saw the first commercial.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh geez, tears here too! That's great!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

If you go to the link and then click on Offers & News (at the bottom under the video), and then click on Million Dog Mosaic, you can upload a pic of your dog to go into the mosaic.

They'll donate $1 to the Pedigree Adoption Drive for each photo uploaded.

I wonder what happened to the other dog in the Pedigree commercial? The one who was rolling around on the floor in a home, then was behind bars in the shelter? 

I'm happy that Echo got a great home. They got a lot of calls about her!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I uploaded a couple of dog pictures, but need to scan some pictures of Rainbow Bridge dogs that were taken in the days before digital cameras. I sure hope they get to the $1 million goal. I looked at the 'Dogs Rule' clothes, too, but don't think they're very attractive.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats a great commercial...loved it.
Thanks for the link Hooch....


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I'm still crying... Echo looks so happy!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Echo's a girl? OMG......funny voice for a girl dog lol Great ending. I wish I could go out and adopt a dog right now


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Over to the left of the clip you can click on More About Echo & Her New Life - little sweetie is in 7th heaven and being given loads of love.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, she lives on a big property overlooking the Pacific. Little girl has landed in heaven, it seems. And she deserves it, too.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw the commercial this afternoon!!! What a beautiful doggie... I'm so happy for her!!! (Although I'm still a little confused that her voice is so deep... lol)!! This story really does the heart good

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I wonder what happened to the other dog in the Pedigree commercial? The one who was rolling around on the floor in a home, then was behind bars in the shelter?


i remember reading somewhere that all the dogs used in these pedigree commercials were adopted... i love this update on sweet Echo, i was one of the many who actually cried when i saw the first commercial, and this one made me get teary too, but in a good way


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I saw the commercial this afternoon!!! What a beautiful doggie... I'm so happy for her!!! (Although I'm still a little confused that her voice is so deep... lol)!! Julie and Jersey


Is that what happens after a spay?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEE for Echo! He is an awesome little guy..I wanted to snatch him up too!! He looks like a wild man too....hehe!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Yea!!! 
I couldn't get myself to watch it earlier today whileI was at the office because I knew I would cry!! Love the follow up...that is fantastic!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

tears, tears, what a beautiful ending, hope something good continues to come out of their campaign.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I saw it the beginning of the week, I cried and was happy for Echo! Great marketing for helping animals in pounds...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Echo's a girl? OMG......funny voice for a girl dog lol


It's Mulder from the X-Files! Perhaps Pedigree should use Scully's voice for the girl dogs!


----------

